# Burl Bowl Finish



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok. This is a beautiful piece of wood, I think that it is bird's eye maple burl. I turned it carefully with a natural edge, and I think it turned out great; however, I am not sure how to best finish it. I often buff pieces with the Beale Buffing System, but I am afraid I will lose even more of the natural edge. What would you guys do? There is no finish on it now, but I did wipe it down with mineral spirits to bring out the burl.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Philland. I'm just finding this out spray can laquer would be the ticket for finishing this type of wood a couple of coats. Chippypah aka Pete will agree with this finish.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Your right there Mate, spraying finish is the way to go. Sometimes as many as 60 to 70 coats to get the real glass like finish.
Cheers
Pete
PS: and welcome to the forum, happy turning.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pete, did you by any chance accidentally add zeros to the number of finish coats?
Whilst I've never used it, there is a two part finish which is poured onto the surface and spreads by capillary action, stopping at the edges. The finish is quite amazing.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I will look for the spray stuff; however, it is kinda cold here right now for spraying outside. I guess I could spray outside, and dry inside.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Pete, did you by any chance accidentally add zeros to the number of finish coats?
> Whilst I've never used it, there is a two part finish which is poured onto the surface and spreads by capillary action, stopping at the edges. The finish is quite amazing.


Hi Harry:
Could you tell us a bit more about that two part finish please, I'm in the market for something like that.
Mo.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Mo,
Here in the UK it is,
Rustin's Plastic Coating

• 2 part cold cure finish
• Suitable for use on a variety of surfaces subjected to heat, solvents and water
• Applied with brush, roller or sprayed
• Clear and gloss when dry

Great to work with but needs thinning to spray on, but will out last most products and a great finish.

Now Harry not quite as old as you but the answer is , No 60 to 70 coats light ones as a slow build up is best. I have had fruit in a bowl go off, and not even stain through.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with lacquer to preserve the NE but also a good poly spray will work well to.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

BernieW said:


> I agree with lacquer to preserve *the NE *but also a good poly spray will work well to.


What is NE please

Phil


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

NE=Natural Edge


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Pete. at 75, I may not have sufficient time to apply that many coats!

Mo.,In addition to the Rustins mentioned by Pete which is made in England and available down-under, we have Envirotex, it's description is as follows;

"A 50-50 two part polymer finish which is poured on to give a very thick, high gloss finish with excellent clarity so that it enhances the wood underneath. It is often used on Mallee slices and burl woodcraft items. Once the two parts are mixed there is no solvent, but the finish has high viscosity and surface tension so it finds it's own level on a flat surface and sets as the final finish with no further work required."

Pleaser note that my computer is down for a day or two so I'm using my wifes machine, she keeps coming into the office with a look that says "haven't you finished with my computer yet" Harrysin


----------

